# anyone make Ricottoa From Heaven recipe?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I've tried this twice now and the Ricki Carrol book says it's yield is 1/2 pound. I've gotten about a 1/4 cup. What am I doing wrong? (It tastes good but I just want enough to make something with it!)


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I tried that one too but also had disappointing results. I tried the one listed just before that one, where you use vinegar to get the curd. I also did as suggested, and added some whole milk. I was very pleased and actually I just made stuffed manicotti with it, and it turned out fantastic! 

What I did was first to make some mozarella in 30 minutes, with 1 gallon. I then took that gallon or so of whey, and added a pint and a half or so of whole milk, and followed the ricotta recipe using about 1/4 C of vinegar to get the curd. My yield was about a cup and a half of good ricotta. Once I chilled it, it got very firm. I added fresh rosemary to mine, as well as a tiny bit of salt. Yum!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

There is very poor yield when making ricotta only from the whey. You have to add some milk to it, otherwise all the proteins in the whey never have anything to attach themselves to, and you just boil them and lose them... they never come together.

Totally agree, I love a good whey ricotta with whole milk added.


----------

